# Barca 2015 vs Real 2014 vs Bayern 2013



## Torros (21 Settembre 2015)

confronto tra le squadre vincitrici delle ultime champions.

Dico il Barca personalmente, secondo Real e terzo Bayern.

Il Barca perché l'anno scorso non ha avuto rivali sia in patria sia in champions
Il Real lo metto sopra al Bayern, è vero che quel Bayern ha asfaltato il Barca del 2013 per 7:0, ma quel Barca era sciupato e aveva un Messi non in condizione. Un Barca senza Messi perde molto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Settembre 2015)

Per me il Bayern dei 3 mesi finali che vanno da Febbraio a Maggio 2013, è la squadra che ogni tifoso sogna di vedere giocare allo stadio, con l'aggiunta che oltre a un gioco bellissimo hanno vinto tutto disintegrando la concorrenza in tutte le competizioni.
Il Barcellona del 2015 allora si è ritrovato a giocare contro un Bayern pieno di infortunati in difesa e a centrocampo , e praticamente in attacco con i soli Muller e Lewandowski (quest'ultimo fra l'altro che giocava da oltre un mese mezzo infortunato  )


----------



## Torros (21 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Per me il Bayern dei 3 mesi finali che vanno da Febbraio a Maggio 2013, è la squadra che ogni tifoso sogna di vedere giocare allo stadio, con l'aggiunta che oltre a un gioco bellissimo hanno vinto tutto disintegrando la concorrenza in tutte le competizioni.
> Il Barcellona del 2015 allora si è ritrovato a giocare contro un Bayern pieno di infortunati in difesa e a centrocampo , e praticamente in attacco con i soli Muller e Lewandowski (quest'ultimo fra l'altro che giocava da oltre un mese mezzo infortunato  )



E' anche vero che l'anno dopo hanno preso 5 pere dal Real, senza rendersi mai veramente pericolosi.
Negli anni precedenti erano considerati degli eterni incompiuti, sono venuti fuori con il calo del Barca, lo stesso Barca che nel 2013 stava per essere buttato fuori dalla champions da un Psg alla prima comparsa in champions dell'era sceicchi. 
Per me quel Bayern averebbe preso un imbarcata anche al completo, Messi in quella partita sembrava una furia, e quando Messi è al top della condizione raramente il Barca perde.

Ma cmq in generale quel Barca e anche il Real mi hanno convinto di più di quel bayern.
Quel Bayern ha vinto senza reali avversari, causa di un Barca sciupato e con un Messi non in condizione e un Borussia ottimo ma non eccezionale.
Il Barca invece ha asfaltato i campioni di Inghilterra, di Francia, di Germania e d'Italia.
Il Bayern ha vinto si ma senza avversari veri..


----------



## davoreb (21 Settembre 2015)

Probabilmente il Barca 2015 perché nel Barca 2015 gioca Messi. Gli altri 10 più o meno si equivalgono.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Settembre 2015)

Il Bayern 2013 era una macchina semplicemente perfetta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2015)

Il Bayern 2013, ma il Barca 2011 resta la perfezione. Mai vista una squadra dominare come facevano loro.


----------



## ps18ps (22 Settembre 2015)

dico bayern 2013. Secondo me il bayern è stato "rovinato" da guardiola con tutti i suoi esperimenti


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2015)

Bayern 2013. Una macchina perfetta.
In finale soffrì molto, ma per enormi meriti del Borussia Dortmund di Klopp che quell'anno fece cose altrettanto meravigliose, avendo la sfortuna di trovare in campionato e in Champions l'unica squadra in quel momento più forte.


----------

